# Supposed Audi R8 e-tron Interior Spy Photo Surfaces. Could Reveal R8 Facelift Interior.



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Two photos (one above, one via the link below) surfaced this week of what is purported to be the interior of the R8 e-tron. If that is the case (and we're guessing it is), then this begs the question of how much of these changes will also be seen in the new and facelifted audi R8 when it debuts likely at the Paris Motor Show in September.

*What Do We See?*
The most obvious change here is a much bigger center console. We're not sure whether this will be an e-tron only affair or all upcoming R8s but it's substantially bigger than that of the current-generation R8 (photo below).










One major change is the disappearance of the traditional e-brake lever in favor of the pull switch found in most modern Audis. Interestingly, for tech fans, we also note an MMI control cluster identical to what's been seen in the new MQB A3. If that's so then it suggests the facelifted R8 could make use of Audi's latest NVIDIA Tegra2 powered MMX infotainment module. If that's the case then this means AudiConnect, Google voice search, Google maps, touchpad on the main MMI rotary knob and more.










It appears the R8 gets an updated steering wheel more inline with current Audi sport wheels, though elements like the upper dashboard and door panels remain the same.

This spy photo also appears to show an R8 with a Recaro seat model even more aggressive than the Euro available shell design but we're not going to dwell on that as a possibility just yet. We are hearing rumblings of lobbying my Audi of America to make a Recaro upgrade for cars like the R8 that would be manageable for sale in the USA but in all likelihood this is simply the lightest seat Audi has to offer in a car like the e-tron where weight savings will be crucial.

Check out the other shot via AudiBlog.nl after the jump.

* Original Story at Audiblog.nl *

Nod to Hans for the tip.


----------



## tanel (Jul 26, 2006)

the center console looks substantially cheap as well, i hope it's not how the production version looks... :/


----------



## egi9489 (Nov 19, 2009)

Bigger center console = Room for ISR transmission 

http://www.zercustoms.com/news/images/Lamborghini/Lamborghini-ISR-V12-5.jpg


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

For the face lifted R8, I don't think that the Lambo ISR gearbox would feature in if the car it just to face lifted. An all-new R8 might have it depending on engine options and weight distribution aims.

But then again, how many of us expected the R18 to use a hybrid system that powers the front wheels?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

chernaudi;bt1693 said:


> For the face lifted R8, I don't think that the Lambo ISR gearbox would feature in if the car it just to face lifted. An all-new R8 might have it depending on engine options and weight distribution aims.
> 
> But then again, how many of us expected the R18 to use a hybrid system that powers the front wheels?


Am hearing it will have dual clutch box for facelift.


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)




----------

